# Building a Deck from my SketchUp plan!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*

*I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.

My Son needs a new front porch on his home.

I decided this would be a good way to learn SketchUp.

His old concrete steps have been gradually leaning, & it makes the whole house seem crooked.

He said if he sits on a step, he feels like he's going to fall off.*

*This was quite an experience for me, because I've used a T-square, & triangles for so long.

This project took me an awfully long time, but I learned a little about SketchUp.

It's almost addictive as LJs. LOL*

*The city planning, zoning called this a Deck, so I changed the title.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*You can see by the gap at the siding, the steps have sunk 2 inches*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Here's Barb going in for a visit.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*A series of SketchUp Models of the Porch.*

*I designed it so it will fit over the old steps, all we have to do is break away the concrete deck.*



























*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What I really like about this, is you can attach your drawing right to an image.

My Daughter in law loved seeing what it would actually look like.

Even with a paint job.

Now all we have to do is build it.*


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


That is really cool how you are able to see what it will look like ahead of time. I like what it is going to look like too.

Diane


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


WOW, someone has some great sketch up skills. It looks beautiful in my opinion. What wood will be used? Good luck and have fun.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


really cool, i didn't know that you could put a sketchup over another picture. I'll have to remember that one. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot to all of you. It's a *"cool tool for an old fool".*

We'll be using pressure treated pine.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Dick,

It seems that you can learn some new tricks.  Nice job on the Sketchup design. You are well beyond the beginner stage with this. Nice design on the deck as well. Hopefully your son will have the concrete taken care of by the time you are ready to start building.

Well done both with the design and mastering of Sketchup.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


When I read "His old concrete steps have been gradually leaning" the first thing I thought was, "I bet he doesn't have rain gutters and downspouts. On my 13" laptop I may be wrong, but I don't see any gutter on the house. All of the water coming off of the roof is draining all along the house. That is the real issue.

Rain gutter has to be planned on for the design of anything new to work here. With water draining on wooden steps it will wear much faster than the concrete. All money will be wasted without controlling the water running off of that part of the house.

I would wrap the skinny metal pole to beef it up visually. That would be more aesthetically pleasing and would give you something to attach the downspout to as well.

With water draining on the steps at the right temperature, it has to be creating an ice hazard as well. This would be alleviated somewhat without the direct runoff on the steps.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


JEEEEZZZ…...Dick!!!! You must be in carving withdrawal now. Pretty cool the way you stuck the design in the house picture. If this is the same son that plays the guitar, as the tools come out and you start to build, don't fall for the old…. "hey Dad check out this new riff I just learned".......before you know it, he'll be playing Lila Rose and you'll be singing and building the porch.

Neil


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Dick, you could even go wider on the stairs too. Nice rendering, ain't software fun?

always,
J.C.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


A good point of the design is that the area under the deck will be able to breathe and dry out. It looks like you will get good air flow through the skirt.

I would set the skirt back behind the horizontal framing band. This would create a visual break from the railing design. It currently feels as if it needs the separation. The bigger corner post needs to be the visual anchor of the design.

The great thing about the Sketchup is that this is all able to be seen since it is in proper proportion. I think those things would enhance the visual balance of the design. I think the overall look is good.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick, who said you can't teach old dogs new tricks. Man where they wrong. I've been on that site a dozen times and just get so darned confused I just say what's the use. You must have a pretty good IQ to do what you've done. That is amazing. Bet your son is happy as well. Thanks for sharing this. mike, I'm jealous.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Nice SU work! I have to agree with Todd on both counts….if you dont adress the water removal in that area all your hard work will be ruined. I like his idea for the small design changes as well..subtle differences in the planes and masses of design elements makes things stand out and flow together better. Thats another great thing about designing in SU..it's easy to make changes like that!

Also, just a suggestion… If you rendered it before you stuck it in the picture it would look even more realistic.

www.suplugins.com

"edit"..I think that someone might trip over that dimension near the stairs..LOL!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Great looking drawing and photo! I really need to get up to speed with Sketchp.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for all of the great comments guys.*

*Todd*: Water isn't the reason for the tilting.

Whoever made the steps didn't go down to the foundation footing.

The foundation of the extended front portion of the house, goes across to

the right side of the porch. the step portion is cantilevered with no foundation,

that's why its sinking. The rain gutters are kind of useless in this country,

in the winter they fill with ice, & cause more trouble than they're worth.

I may install a trough over the steps though.

Thanks for some of your other design suggestions, I'll take them into consideration.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC ! That's the only way I can explaine it Dick.
GREAT JOB !
Dave


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Gutters ? it does not look like you would get much run off on that small patch of roof but covering up that pole would be a good idea and why remove the concrete steps? I say build over them and cover it as is (as long as they are not falling apart). I have covers old concrete steps many times in the past and my decks are still standing 25 years later.

I would think about putting a planter box on the ground in front of the deck and maybe on both sides of the steps not just to hide the concrete but to add a bit more BANG! For balance (if you use planters of wood) run them on both sides of the steps across the front of the house and deck… just a few thoughts


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Dick, this is great work with SketchUp! I agree with Scott that this is beyond beginner stage and looks like you did it 'right'. There's a lot of ways to do things in SU but some can ultimately make your model cumbersome if you want to explode it or examine joints, etc.

Couple of questions. Did you use a lot of components? How many layers did you work with?

I like your design and I'm sure you guys will have have a great time building it together. Looks like you'll get to work out the ole Rikon!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff,

It's been fun learning this, but I still need to learn more. It takes this old dog a long time.<;D

It's a good thing I'm not for hire, because I've got many hour of time invested in this drawing.

I'm gradually learning by making mistakes, & doing things over, & over again.

I have to do a lot more studying to completely understand what layering is, also about how to explode a model.

I made about 4 components, but do you think I should make a component of all the pieces that are the same size?

About that pipe in the front corner, I think it would be obtrusive by covering it up. I'd just as soon see less than more.

I think by painting it the same color as the trim should take care of it.

The model isn't perfectly position on the image, which may also make the pipe a little obtrusive.

I'll try , & see if I can do a better job of application.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Way to go with the SketchUp, Dick. I have actually made progress learning it, too, but you are way ahead of me. Nice design, too.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks rikkor!

*I seem to go 5 steps forward, & 4 steps back, but I eventually get there.*


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


What a great tool, I wish I had the time to learn it


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Dick I need some lessons.
You are way ahead of me with the skill set.

Good on you!

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, & Bob#2.

I don't know if I'm 5 steps ahead of you, or 4 steps behind, because I have a lot to learn yet.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Way to go Dick. I want to be just like you when I grow up…...

Comment on the components. Make components of everything. Every individually cut piece of wood should be a component. All identical pieces should be copies of the same component. Components are THE biggest key to efficient use of Sketchup.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob,
I guess I should have asked about components earlier on.

I tend to skip over the instructions. Hitting, missing, & striking out is my way of learning things.

I'd save myself a lot of grief if I read the instructions better, but sometimes I don't understand what they mean until

using the program for awhile.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick,

Are you SURE it's not the house that's tipping. The steps look fine. LOL

I too am better at directions, once I've played around with the product and understand what they're talking about.

Much like signs on the highway, they seem to be written for people who already know. Kind of like a reminder.

You did a great job with sketchup, far better than I could have.

I need Bob to give me private lessons. (after we both grow up, if that's actually necessary).

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

I've been looking at some of Bob's tutorials, & they're finally making some sense.

Just think of when you grow up 26 years from now.

When I was 50, who'd of thought I'd ever have a computer in my home.

The local Tech school had a computer, but it was set up in a room bigger than my house.

I bought software for keeping records for vehicle maintenance were I worked in about 1988,

but I had to have a kid that was just out of high school install it.

A lot of things have changed since I retired in 1990.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Sketchup is a great tool. I've gotten to the point I use it for all my projects, including cutting diagrams.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


So Dick;

From what you're saying, I guess I'm not to old to learn new tricks.

I'm just afraid every new piece of knowledge coming into my brain is forcing out another!

Just like Homer Simpson. When he learned how to make wine, he forgot how to drive.

Or maybe he was just drunk.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


*Hey Lee!*

I'm so old I don't watch the Simpson's. <;o)

It's too deep for me????


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Great sketch Dick & a the steps look the part. Nice job


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grumpy,

I'm behind times though. the city zoning guy says it's a *deck*, so I better change the title.

I've been remodeling the plan already. We hope to start building it next week.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *SketchUp drawing of a front porch (Deck)!*
> 
> *I've been really busy trying to learn SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Crazy isn't it, sounds like you have similar problems to us with the building inspectors. Looks more like a porch to me Dick (nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Some modifications to the deck plan!*

*I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.

We should start building it next week.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
You may notice that I learned to apply the plan to image a lot better. *Practice! practice! *

The corner support pipe also looks much better with a darker paint.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I modified the stair railing.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I added the old foundation of the old porch, this will eliminate adding a support beam.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


I love Sketchup. I almost like building things in Sketchup more than building them for real!


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


I agree. I started with designing how I should build a new Miter Saw bench in the vein of Norm's from NYW, and I ended up working my way through my house and drawing the whole darn thing. I only have the roof left to do and then my wife and I can start knocking out walls and seeing what things look like. What a cool program (with its limitations), but still very cool.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


this looks like its going to be a great project. you've got a good start here and everything planned out. thanks for the post.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Dick,

This is looking pretty good. You have come a long way down the Sketchup path in a very short period of time.

Well done you are an inspiration to all of us who are struggling to learn Sketchup.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks all!

I think it'll be easier to build than to draw.

It was a struggle all the way.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing the progress photos.

I am quite envious of your Sketchup skills.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd,

I'm not the greatest SketchUp artist, but its been fun learning.

I still have a lot to learn.

I'm going to spend more time on it next winter, it should make the winter much shorter.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


well done … it will be beautiful. uniquely original design.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary, & Dan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Dick, it looked that good I thought you had already done it, we wish Hey!. Great sketch.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;

Great design and drawing work.

You're light years ahead of me in sketchup.

Great work.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some modifications to the deck plan!*
> 
> *I've made a few minor changes to the deck plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.

Now all I have to do is get off of my keister, & start producing some results.

It'll be nice to show the end product.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Deck in constuction stage!*

*Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.

The demolishing of the old porch didn't take too long,

because it was so poorly constructed, it was hanging by a thread.

They poured the slab over some clay in between the foundation walls,

The clay had settled over time, so there was nothing holding up the slab.

there were two 16" 2×2s just under the threshold, each with about 5 nails in each.

There was nothing holding up the 6 foot length along the wall, & no re-bar.

Since the clay had settled, we didn't have to haul away any rubble, it fit in the hole.

I hardly needed to look at my SketchUp plan, because I've been looking at it so long while drawing it.

I had to make a few minor adjustments to some of the dimensions as i was building it.

I made up a short slide show to show our progress.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've decided to make the balusters out of 2 X 6s, because I don't think the quality of the 5/4 material is strong enough. I can get clearer boards in the 2 X 6s.
So now I'll have to exchange some boards.









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://i237.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid237.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff273%2FChipncut%2FBuilding%2520new%2520deck%2F1689b5a9.pbr&hostname=stream237.photobucket.com

Another Slide show.
http://i237.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid237.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff273%2FChipncut%2FBuilding%2520new%2520deck%2F74898eb6.pbr&hostname=stream237.photobucket.com


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


this is really coming along great! nice slide show too! thanks for the post.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Nice show, sure can see pretty much how you did all of it to that point. I have Photobucket too, I had no idea that such a nice show could be done. Thanks for showing it.

Diane


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


You know Dick, I did the same thing on a project using sketchup. Hardly looked at the plan when I was making it but I think the thing is you have solved a lot of problems with design & measurements when you do the sketch & construction should be a breeze.
Great pictures, looks like all the family chipped in.
By the way, excellent job on the deck. The council inspector should be happy.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


wow Dick. I think it's just great that you can do that to slide show and all that. I love it 
Good Job…Dave


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Dick,

The family teamwork is always a joy to experience. I am so glad that your wife took so many progress photos. It made for such a great slide show.

I am quite envious of your computer skills in all that you do.

Send cookies, will enjoy them.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Dick,

This was a well produced slideshow. It is nice to see everyone involved in the project as well.

Great job so far.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Thank you all!

It rained here today, so I spent a little time on the computer, & rested my weary bones.

It was fun doing this slide show.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Dick that was a great slide show presentation. You and Barb are a good team. As for your work on the new deck - you Supervisory skills really shine, you are a natural ). Good looking addition to the old homestead.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Nice looking front porch. I really like the baluster design. I look forward to seeing the finished project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


great progress. can't wait to see the finished porch.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Great show Dick and Barb. I'm amazed at your skills at the computer Dick. I thought Karson was the only guy with the big brain, apparently there's two of you. That was great, captions and all. Thanks by the way for the Happy Bday wish, it meant a lot coming from you, you know that. God Bless, mike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


*Thanks again to all of you!*

Mike, you're wrong about the brain part, I just spend too much time on my Mac.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Great job of showing the whole process with a slide show. it looks like you ended up with a nice solid deck.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ed!

The project has been at a standstill the last couple of days, because of all the rain.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick. I'm a little late on this but just wanted to let you know it was looking great. Tell Barb that I did enjoy her photos and appreciate her for taking them. When you guys are done there will be many pizza and cookie breaks had on that porch for sure.

Isn't this rain nuts??


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Deck in constuction stage!*
> 
> *Well, we got the permit, & finally started building it.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff , & Thanks.

We had a beautiful day today, so I put some of the skirting on.

If it's nice tomorrow, I'll have make a trip to Lowes for 2 X 6s for the balusters.

My Son didn't think we'd get this project going until fall.

He's sure glad I delayed our moving to the cabin just for this, it hasn't been good lake weather anyway.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*The Grand Finale!*

Well folks!

It's finally done!

This took a little longer than expected, because of the weather, & things.

It's amazing that it looks just like the SketchUp plan, but I think a tad better looking though.

My Son, & his family really love it.

It's almost like a new room on their house.

I also learned about the new way of staining treated lumber.

They don't recommend letting it dry out for 60 to 90 days.

They say that if you treat it right away, it slows the drying process, & prevents cracking, & checking.

I relate that to treating the ends of green lumber to prevent cracking.

It's nice to have it done right away.

*I'd like to Thank all of my helpers, on this project, & Barb the chief photographer.*

You'll be able to see them in the slide show.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I'm really happy with the outcome.*










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The comforts of the shade.*

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff273/Chipncut/Building%20new%20deck/DSCN7337.jpg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The flowers give it the final touch!*










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Watering the Flowers!*










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Check out the Slide show!*

http://i237.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid237.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff273%2FChipncut%2FBuilding%2520new%2520deck%2F12dd4878.pbr&hostname=stream237.photobucket.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Great looking Dick. A nice job.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Its beautiful, what a nice place to sit outside. I love the flowers that you added.

Diane


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Karson, & Diane


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Dick,

Beautiful job. I know your son is very pleased with the results. Thanks for the post, and congratulations on learning Sketchup.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Holy cow! It does look just like the SketchUp plan.

It looks great.

Love the family teamwork. That is living!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Good work! Sketchup makes visualization of a project much easier.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Great job Dick on learning Sketchup and the project itself, it looks really nice. I wish I could get my son involved like that in woodworking. It is so cool to make that project in sketchup look just like what you made or visa versa. Anyway you are living proof you can teach an elder dog new tricks. So to speak of course. I think I better shut up before this turns into an insult. Your friend.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Nice work Dick! I'm glad things dried out enough for you to finish it and enjoy it the rest of the summer with your son and his family. It turned out wonderful!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Great deck, and it sure does look like your SU drawings. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Thanks all of you terrific Lumberjocks!

It's sure nice to have so many positive comments.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;

You did a great job!

Looks excellent!

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


*Thank you Lee!*

I have to apologize for the slide show, because it wasn't working properly

I just edited it, so it should be working good now.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Agreat addition to the house Dick. You can be very proud of that job.


----------



## JCRug (Oct 23, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Super nice job Dick. To me it is one of the great joys in life to watch the world go by while sitting on a porch or deck, sipping some ice tea, and visiting with family or friends or both! It will be enjoyed for years to come.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Amazing Dick, I can't believe how the sketch up and the real thing are alike.
Beautiful pics too.
Dave


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Fantastic job, Dick! Makes me wish I had a place to build myself one too.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Thank you Grumpy, JCRug, Dave, & GaryK


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


I found out why all of my images weren't displaying on the slide show,

because I'm only allowed 30 images on one slideshow, so it kicked some of them off.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Nice job Dick,

It's very kind of you to document your steps for others to follow.
Anyone who hasn't done this can appreciate how much time and effort is expended in getting the data arranged for viewing.

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


gorgeous!! 
loved the slideshow (as always).. especially liked the staining picture with the supervisor watching with beverage in hand!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob#2!

*Hey Debbie Thanks,

Barb caught me loafing, but I was really taking in a little nourishment.<;O)*

Now we can head up to the cabin, after we take care of some things around the house.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


loafing.. nourishment… yes, I can see that it was clearly a required task!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


Dick
The deck turned out beautiful, you guys did a great job.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Grand Finale!*
> 
> Well folks!
> 
> ...


*Thank you Debbie, & Ed!

It was a whole lot of fun.*


----------

